# Another Day with Alice in Wonderland



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Dust shroud causes Sydney flight delays
Certainly some wondrous sights most unusual for the blue skies and seas of Sydney with centre red contrasting to the more usual yellow/gold/off white sands and tides should diminish any red tinge to the sands, a pity actually for it could look quite colourful, though not wanted on beach gear no doubt.

What initiated my thought though was something far more ugly in our Central Australian town of Alice Springs, the jumping off point for many travellers to Uluru.
And not to fear the loss of all that magical red look for there will still be plenty to go around.

*But!!!, Wild Dogs!, and yes Australia has many besides the Dingos *and many cross bred from Dingos and be they the result of domestic dogs dumped, lost or otherwise strayed from home, Wild Dogs have been a problem for farmers through many decades, probably a growing problem especially with drought conditions as preying on young farm animals in locations where water is hopefully more plentiful.

And when there are not too many farm animals in somewhere like Alice Springs, hungry wild, abandoned, or in appropriately cared for unrestrained dogs will still look for *easy prey! , humans!!*
Killer dog packs roaming NT: inquest

I suppose the moral here is beware and do not make yourself easy prey!

For travellers, I'll double post this in the travel section.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

This definitely does help. Thanks so much for this great article; this is the kind of thing that keeps me though out the day. I’ve been searching around for your blog after I heard about them from a friend and was pleased when I was able to find it after searching for some time. Thanks fir sharing.


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow! That's scary.
Didn't know about this.
I'll keep it in mind....
Regards...


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Best be careful when camping or backpack trekking in areas where news of attacks have been posted. 

Be careful all,


----------

